# Does anybody have any experience with the Polk TSi 300 Floorstanding Tower Loudspeakers



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Im trying do decide on a decent pair of tower speakers to connect to my HT, I'm not sure witch direction to go. I'm about to purchase a Yamaha receiver to power my system. I'm planning on using my Bose center and surround speakers for now, till I can upgrade those to. I'm also looking for a quality sub to add as well. My budget is around about $1500 for the whole setup. Any suggestions and commitments would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: does anybody have any experience with the Polk Audio TSi 300 Floorstanding Tower Loudspeakers*

I've seen quite a few people on this forum who say they own them, but it would probably help if you posted this in the speaker section.  

As for speakers, Its best to voice match all 5 or 7 channels. I have a personal preference for Paradigm, especially their Studio line and Signature line if you can afford it. Its probably the best bang for the buck. For $1500 you may want to look at Paradigm Monitor 7, which run about $800 a pair and that would leave money to burn for a _nice_ center channel, dipole surrounds will run about $500 a pair. As for the sub, I would skip on that untill you have extra $$ to burn. The monitor 7 should provide adequate bass. 

And a Yamaha would be a superb choice, last years top of the line Aventage models are going for about half price.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! I never once though about looking at paradigm, I figured the would be to expensive. I'll definitely check them out. And I wasn't sure about the Yamaha receiver, I first looked at Denon, and Onkoyo but they both seem to have there share of issues with the hdmi dropping off and fw issues.


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: does anybody have any experience with the Polk Audio TSi 300 Floorstanding Tower Loudspeakers*

Right now, I'm running Studio 60 on an older Yamaha Flagship and it sure is grand. I can't speak for the latest Denon. But some of their past units, I found the sound a bit not to my liking; but it wasn't enough for me to totally put them out of the realm of possible ownership.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I moved this thread to the Speakers forum - as 8086 pointed out, it should get more directed responses here.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

If all you have is $1500, I would get a good Left, Right, and center now. Worry about surrounds and subwoofer later. Honestly, I could sell my surrounds and sub and never really miss it that much.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Any suggestions on a good center and front speakers for a reasonable price?


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

pddufrene said:


> Any suggestions on a good center and front speakers for a reasonable price?


Paradigm Monitor, Center 3 (current version).


http://www.paradigm.com/products/products-by-category/center/paradigm/monitor-series-7/center-3
http://www.paradigm.com/products/products-by-series/monitor-speakers


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll check in to them, thanks


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

Here is one review to get you started. The monitor 7 and monitor 9 are almost identical. 
http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/test-report-paradigm-monitor-series-7-speaker-system


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

You can find lots of great used stuff and your budget will go farther if your willing to go that route Craig's list ,audiogon are great to check out. Others may have great options on used speakers even store demo units can help save some money. I'm sure most members will admit they don't pay retail.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Any suggestions on brand or model?


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I have an all klipsch setup. They say you love or hate them just so you know mine are the reference line,I also have some older energy speakers which I always liked. Just listen to them if at all possible before buying maybe even if its a slightly different model then what you may buy and others here maybe able to tell you if they are similar or not.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Polk
RTi a5 towers x2 $800 ($400ea)
RTi a3 rear $400 for pair
CSi a6 center x1 $400

Total $1600


----------

